# West of England & South Wales Show



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Anyone here going along? This is our first show. I am looking forward to it but am a bit apprehensive also. It feels like a military operation getting ready. My checklist is at hand 

I need to clip their nails tonight, which is not a job I am looking forward to doing!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I will be there and in the same section as you - come and look for a black curly cat!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Oops, just thought, there may be more than one, I will be with the LH one if you want to come and say hello


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

:lol: Carol

BSH I shall be there in British section with a neuter which looks like a lh fluffy blue sheep :thumbup: and also got my homebred variant girl as a ped pet kittn


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Soupie, we will be there , we are so looking forward to the show its our first one in many many months, i'll pop along and have a chat if you dont mind, good luck at the show................CHRIS.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

see you there :thumbup:


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

Good luck everyone this weekend. Looking forward to seeing the results!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

I shall hopefully see you there!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Carol, I saw your black curly black cat. He is gorgeous. You were not around so couldn't say hello. Unfortunately I didn't manage to find anyone elses cats. 

I had a great day out at our first show. One kitten got a First & BOB in their Open class and my other kitten got a Second in their Open class (although there were only two entries in his Open class so he technically came last, but I have not told him that! LOL). We got a few seconds and thirds in the side classes too. I have posted a picture on my profile page.

It was a good fun day, met lots of lovely people but am exhausted now, as are the cats. Very much looking forward to our next show.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Glad all went well and you had a good day.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Sorry I missed you, I was round the results board most of the morning then after feeding the cats we went outside for a picnic. I then spent most of ther rest of the afternoon taking photos for Cat Planet. 

Glad you liked him, he got his 2nd Grand PC and BOB today plus 2 firsts, a 2nd and a 4th in sides. Soupie's cat was the blue fluffy boy next door to him.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

I think I did see you then as I saw someone going around with a big camera taking photographs! I just didn't know it was you.

Glad to hear you had a successful day


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Blue t shirt? yep guilty as charghed lol


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations to both Carol and BSH on such a great day, i so wish they would put the fans on and open the doors from the start , it was so warm in that hall. again well done.............CHRIS.


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

carolmanycats said:


> Blue t shirt? yep guilty as charghed lol


Fab pics Carol, just had a squizz at them on CP  x


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

raggs said:


> Congratulations to both Carol and BSH on such a great day, i so wish they would put the fans on and open the doors from the start , it was so warm in that hall. again well done.............CHRIS.


Thanks. Yes, it was roasting in there. It was so nice to get out into fresh air at the end of the day.

Is it usually that warm at a cat show? If so I may invest in a fan for them.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Wendy, not 100% hapy wth them but the lighting was awful and really had to play around with them. Isn't Milo just so adorable though!

BSH, depends on the hall, some of the summer venues are notorious for getting very hot so it would be a good idea to invest in a fan or two just to be prepared. 

Carol


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

carolmanycats said:


> Thanks Wendy, not 100% hapy wth them but the lighting was awful and really had to play around with them. Isn't Milo just so adorable though!
> 
> BSH, depends on the hall, some of the summer venues are notorious for getting very hot so it would be a good idea to invest in a fan or two just to be prepared.
> 
> Carol


Yes, hes a lovely little chap. Fabulous pattern. What is he (breed)?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Carol . sadly at this time of he year most of the halls are so hot, Pennings have fans so why they dont use them more often beats me, a cage fan is always a great investment , as soon as we put the cage fan on for Meighan she was quite happy to sit in the breeze. I tried to take a few pics myself , wasnt that lighting terrible, most of my pics came out almost orange hahahaha. again , well done to everyone...........CHRIS.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Wendy, he was an HP kitten. Reminds me very much of our Max at that age.

Raggs - yes, i had terrible trouble getting the photos to look even halfway decent, I fiddled with the white balance setting on the day but even those that looked OK on the camera lcd screen were yellow or orange or pink when I uploaded them to the PC. Took me hours of photo editing to get them as they are and even now not happy with a lot of them. Cannot believe how crap the lighting was!

Carol


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

carolmanycats said:


> BSH, depends on the hall, some of the summer venues are notorious for getting very hot so it would be a good idea to invest in a fan or two just to be prepared.
> 
> Carol


Any recommendations on what one to get or where to get it?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

The type we use you can buy at a couple of the trade stands at any of the cat shows, its the blue ones that have twin speed and they can be clipped onto the top or front of the show pen .........CHRIS.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Congratulations everyone!

I had a lovely day - my lesser known neuter Skaramoosh whose show career I'm afraid I have rather neglected won his first PC at his first adult show and had a red card day :thumbup:

This is him below:










and I also took Mimi my homebred variant girl and showed her as a pedigree pet. She was only 15 weeks old on the show day and she did me proud basically purring the whole day and coming away with 2 x seconds and 1 x third from her classes. I got some great feedback from the Selkirk judges on her type as I intend to keep her for breeding so I came home very chuffed with my baby girl










Her brother Macavity was also on show and he came 2nd in his open and then won Most Handsome Male out of 9 cats! So thrilled for his new mums as he was uber chilled bless him :thumbup:


----------

